# Dura Ace or ultegra wheelset?



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking to upgrade my hoops for a tubeless setup. I was ready to pull the trigger on a set of 7900 c24-tl when I saw that I could get a pair of Ultegra 6700's for nearly $700 less. 

The weight penalty is only 188 grams for the 6700s. My weight varies more than that on a daily basis so I doubt I would notice it.

Is there a $700 difference in these wheelsets? Neither have the "bling factor" of a deep carbon set or boutique wheels and I really don't care what the stickers say. That being said, I was budgeting for the C-24s and don't want to have buyers remorse after getting the cheaper set.

Anyone here ride both wheelsets? If you do, is there a big jump in performance from the ultegra to dura-ace models?

thanks in advance.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you need to upgrade right now? I only say that because Shimano has some new tubeless wheels coming out in their 2013 lineup. You might like one of the new setups or you can get a nice discount on the models you are currently looking at.

Also to your original questions I would go ultegra. The weight is mostly in the hub. You really won't feel it. The Ultegra setup is very nice and strong.


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

the upcoming 2013 lineup might be the reason I am seeing large discounts (20-35% off) on both the 7900 and 6700 wheelsets. I have races coming up and want to ride on new hoops now, not later this summer. 

The specs look similar on the shimano website. Do you think the carbon laminate on the c24s have a performance advantage?


----------



## santacruzdave (Nov 9, 2008)

I have both. Can't really tell the difference. I ride the 7900 in the summer and 6700 in the wet. I'm a 125 mile a week 65 year old and weigh 162lbs. Not a road racer, FTP is 190 watts and my best 5 sec power is 967 watts. I like the 7900 just 'cause they say "Dura-Ace". If you got the money, I'd go Dura-Ace, if not the Ultegra wheels are fine too.
Good luck!


----------



## efinley (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but the Ultegra wheels were recommended to me by my LBS, my only concern is that I'm 6'9" and 220. Do you guys think these would work well for me? I'm not a racer, just a recreational rider who does the occasional century and rides ~20 miles 2-3 times a week.

Thanks!


----------



## santacruzdave (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a middle wheel set between the 7900 and 6700, the RS80 which will weigh 121g more than the 7900, uses the same rim as the 7900 and the same hub as the 6700. About 500 less than the 7900.

Good luck!


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

santacruzdave said:


> There is a middle wheel set between the 7900 and 6700, the RS80 which will weigh 121g more than the 7900, uses the same rim as the 7900 and the same hub as the 6700. About 500 less than the 7900.
> 
> Good luck!


The RS 80 is a great choice but I believe the RS80 is a clincher only not tubeless ready.
The OP is looking at tubeless.

Don't know what prices the OP has....

CRC has the Dura Ace C24 TLs for $934 
and the Ultegra 6700 TLs for $416


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

$700 difference? You can get the D/A C24s for ~$800, that makes the Ultegra unbelievably cheap. I've been riding on the D/A C24s for a while now, I can't fault them, and I wouldn't buy Ultegra wheels if I were shopping for a new set.


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

rearviewmirror said:


> $700 difference? You can get the D/A C24s for ~$800, that makes the Ultegra unbelievably cheap. I've been riding on the D/A C24s for a while now, I can't fault them, and I wouldn't buy Ultegra wheels if I were shopping for a new set.


Gotta link for that $800 DA c24-tl?

the best I can come up with is $999 + shipping.


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

cmolway said:


> Gotta link for that $800 DA c24-tl?
> 
> the best I can come up with is $999 + shipping.


The CRC price does include shipping at $934


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

$934 is still not ~$800 (unless people are using the same metric that they use here when talking about their average speed....)


----------



## CABGPatchKid (Dec 5, 2011)

cmolway said:


> $934 is still not ~$800 (unless people are using the same metric that they use here when talking about their average speed....)


I never said that I had found a price of $800. I am not 'people'. Just trying to help you with what I know since I have these wheels, had the 7850 SLsand a set of Ultegras.
I was just letting you know that the CRC price included shipping since the best price you had was $999 plus shipping
I was going to give you some tips, but forget that noise....

Sorry I tried to help you, I won't do that again


----------



## Karcas (Mar 23, 2012)

rearviewmirror said:


> $700 difference? *You can get the D/A C24s for ~$800*, that makes the Ultegra unbelievably cheap. I've been riding on the D/A C24s for a while now, I can't fault them, and I wouldn't buy Ultegra wheels if I were shopping for a new set.





CABGPatchKid said:


> I never said that I had found a price of $800. I am not 'people'. Just trying to help you with what I know since I have these wheels, had the 7850 SLsand a set of Ultegras.
> I was just letting you know that the CRC price included shipping since the best price you had was $999 plus shipping
> I was going to give you some tips, but forget that noise....
> 
> Sorry I tried to help you, I won't do that again


He never said you said that. The guy in my first quote did. Don't be so sensitive.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Chain reaction sells both sets cheap


----------

